# Anyone recommend a gestoria for first Spanish tax return?



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi - I've been in Spain since April, and will have to make my first tax return imminently. I have a 'normal' Spanish job, so ought to be fairly straightforward, but do still have some assets (savings, interest) in UK that may or may not have to be declared. I guess the sensible thing is to get a decent gestoria who, if not fluent in English (I have reasonable, if clumsy, Spanish by now) is at least familiar with foreign assets, and moving to Spain part-way through a tax year. I don't think I am high-flying enough to justify a full lawyer service! Can anyone recommend a gestoria they have used? - ideally in Madrid region, but elsewhere I guess would be possible if they will work via Skype etc (or can I file only in my own communidad?). Cheers, Graham


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If your "normal job" is paid through a nomina with IRPF applied by your employer, there is very little that can really go wrong.

Ask for the "borrador" and simply check that the gross pay (and deductions) for the year matches your records.

If you do not have any other financial activity in Spain (e.g. mortgages, investments, inheritance) I would say that paying a gestor is a waste of money.

Ask for an appointment to do your declaración in a local delgation of hacienda and simply take your UK account statements with you and ask them where you have to declare the interest accrued on these accounts in your declaration. 
Don't forget that if your UK accounts are "standard" accounts they will probably have already had tax deducted from the interest gained in the UK which should not be deducted again in Spain.

That said, I will be using a gestor for the first time in 9 years this year as I now have a property rented out and want to make sure that the situation is properly regulated for when I leave Spain.
I am currently looking for someone to help me with this so will let you know if I find anyone worth recommending.


----------

